# UK Spring Fair Newark



## LadyJ

Hi All,

Just to remind you all that if you want to get the £5 discount for camping with MHF for this show you do have to book before 31st January. Please confirm yourselves on the rally list when you have booked if you can't then post on here and Jen or I will confirm you.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Has anybody booked yet? or are you all waiting till the last minuet :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 94415

Thanks for the reminder, Jacquie! I shall give them a call on Monday!


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Phil nice to know we do have life on here was beginning to think every body had vanished :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad

LadyJ said:


> Jolly good Phil nice to know we do have life on here was beginning to think every body had vanished :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Perhaps they are visiting the LIGHT SIDE

Dave

656


----------



## LAZZA

Hi Jacquie
put me on the list for camping! We booked and paid on 4 Jan.
Looking forward to seeing you.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi 
We are thinking of going to Newark show this being our 1st with MHF, Do we get hook up? how do we find you all when we get there will be about 9/930 pm Friday leaving Margate about 5.30. Thanks chris


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris,

No hook ups i'm affraid. You have to book with Event Developments and state Motohomefacts as the club you wish to camp with. There will be marshals on the gate and they will direct you to our camping area. If they have shut the gate when you arrive then you will have to overnight in the holding area and come in in the morning.

Please add yourself to the rally list if you are coming


Jacquie


----------



## chrisndeb

We will have a think and make sure we are free and hope to see you there. THANKS Chris


----------



## RedSonja

Will book on Monday Jacquie. 

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Right Oh Sonja don't forget then :lol: 



Seems Lazza Larry & Sue are already booked well done guys look forward to seeing you both again


656 Dave will you be joining us or are you too taken up with the LIGHT SIDE


Jacquie


----------



## Leapy

Tried to book Friday- sent details for booking form -no reply-so rang and there was no reply again
Will try Monday
Pete


----------



## klubnomad

LadyJ said:


> 656 Dave will you be joining us or are you too taken up with the LIGHT SIDE
> 
> Jacquie


Jac

No, we wont be joining you. Hope to be in France for Easter and the week before. Shame people complained about the trip M&D ran last year. We think they did a great job, some people are never happy.

With regard to the LIGHT SIDE, no sniping on there, just Fun Fun Fun. You should join us. Lots of people you know are there.

Dave

656


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I've been a bit busy over the festive period so haven't really been keeping up to date with the show bookings, but I'm back now!! :wink: 

There are 27 on MHF provisional list for this show but only 6 are showing as confirmed (Booked) as Jac says, to make sure you get your £5 discount book before 31st January and don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club so we will all be camped together.

Looking forward to meeting up with you all again in 2008. Sorry you and Ed won't be joining us Dave but that's your choice!!


----------



## klubnomad

clianthus said:


> Sorry you and Ed won't be joining us Dave but that's your choice!!


Jen

The choice was either drive 150 miles to Newark or 68 miles to Dover and get a ferry to France. No brainer really. Better food and drink, cheap **** and Belgium chocs. Will work out cheaper in the long run as I wont buy a new van in France!

Dave

656


----------



## artona

Hi

We will be looking to book this week Jac and jenny. I remember last year Snelly and Olley fitted our crank up for us, cant believe its almost a year :lol: :lol:

ANyway there are some pics from last year here, sorry if it appears as though it was a baby show :lol: :lol:

MHF also won a trophy but I can't remember why, here is the pic.

stew


----------



## 92859

*Newark*

Greetings,



> MHF also won a trophy but I can't remember why, here is the pic.


Ah! that must have been for the largest turnout Stew!

Anyway, this year I have booked with mhf but not with the show yet as we do not know if we will have a van by then, all being well, we are hoping to have a van by the first of March but at the moment, our house move is more important and even on this we are experiencing more problems and do not know if we will be able to move in on the 10th of January as originally arranged, so could start costing us a lot more than we originally anticipated.

As soon as I am able to confirm ownership of a new van I can confirm our attendance at future mhf events.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Peter

Hope the problems with the house move sort themselves out, it's a nightmare isn't it!!

Then you get another new van 8O 8O . What sort this time?

Look forward to seeing you both again at sometime in 2008!!


----------



## badger

Hi Jacquie

Sorry, won't be able to make newark this year, you can remove me from the list.

Badger


----------



## RedSonja

Jacquie
All booked and paid for this morning can you confirm me on the list. 

Thanks

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Badger removed oh no piggy backs this year then :lol: 


Sonja confirmed




Jacquie


----------



## badger

Er.....stop takin' the mick.....


----------



## Leapy

Booked this morning
Please confirm
Thanks

Leapy


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Pete all confirmed



Jacquie


----------



## THEPOET

Hi Jacquie,

Booked and paid, please confirm us on your list.

C U there

Pete


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed Pete


Jacquie


----------



## wakk44

Hi Jacquie,

booked and paid today,please confirm us on the list.Still cost £35 even with the £5 MHF discount,I didn't know that the cost is for 2 adults only and children are extra  

Steve


----------



## 94415

Jacquie

Booked and paid for so you can confirm us now!

Cheers, see you there


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Phill all confirmed




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Wakk44 Steve yes the camping is for 2 adults any children or extra adults are charged as extras its the same will all the show rallies i'm affraid.



Jacquie


----------



## LeoK

Bump.

Just to confirm, have now booked with Event Developments (tel 01 775 723 723) for the Newark Spring Fair.

Had a very interesting chat with the Organiser who, amongst other things, reminded me that the show is for Campers Only on the Friday. The public days are Saturday and Sunday, but a courtesy coach to/from Newark is provided.

Don't forget your warm clothes - this show is in March so we may need them. Here's hoping for good weather outside. I am sure that the evening entertainment room(s) will be nice and warm whatever happens out of doors.


----------



## 90128

Hi LeoK

LadyJ - Jacquie is away at the moment but will be back sometime next week when she will confirm your attendance at the Newark show.

It was very cold at the show last year even inside the evening entertainment the first night but the organiser - Russell - sorted some heating out for the following nights. Hope Russell remembers what a cold lot we are lol

Joyce


----------



## 90128

Just a reminder for those going to the Newark show to book before 31st January to get the £5 discount. I believe the telephone is 01775 723723.

Joyce


----------



## LeoK

Believe me sealady, Russell was well reminded of the 'chill' which he too experienced on the friday evening last year. I do not think that there will be repeat this year. Russell want's us to go and to enjoy. I am sure that the entertainment rooms will be warm and (maybe) snug.

I have used the emailed link to 'self confirm' in the attendee list.


----------



## 90128

Well done confirming yourself LeoK forgot about that. Think Russell had very warm ears by the time we had finished with him on the Saturday morning last year.
Joyce


----------



## LadyJ

Any more booked for this show rally yet? Russell assures me there will be more there this year. We won the largest turn out trophy last year with 60 vans attending we seem to be a bit on the short side so far this year, come on guys and gals get and add your names to the rally list and book before 31st Jan to get the £5 discount.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Just a little bump!!


----------



## LeoK

sealady said:


> Think Russell had very warm ears by the time we had finished with him on the Saturday morning last year.
> Joyce


No... I think that his ears were well warmed on Friday evening.

Probably the only part of him that was !

Credit where it is due though, it was fixed by Saturday evening - as he said it would be.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

There are still an awful lot of you down provisionally for this show but not yet confirmed.

Are you still coming? If you are, don't forget to book before 31st January to get your £5 discount and don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club. If you aren't able to confirm yourself on the list after you have booked please PM either Jac (LadyJ) or myself and we will do it for you.

Look forward to seeing a few more confirmed on the list :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Recon they have all left the country Jen :roll: :lol: we have on the rally list as not confirmed in other words haven't booked yet :?: 

Meurig
RichardandMary
Artona
Ginamo (I know why Gina hasn't booked yet) :lol: 
Ash
Lawson64
Monsi
QE2
Bella
Wendyre
Tokkalosh
Rocky58
GJC
Chrisndeb
gazza333

If you are not going please let either myself or Clianthus Jenny know. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## jakjon

hi jacquie

here is to confirm have booked today looking forward to meeting you all 
john


----------



## clianthus

Hi jakjon

Thanks for letting us know. I have confirmed you on the list and look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## clianthus

Anyone else booked and forgotten to let us know :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi Jenny, Jac
As we are unable to give a confirmation please remove us from the list.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## clianthus

Hi Steve

I have taken you off the list, if you do decide to come at a later date just let us know.


----------



## 102337

JEN 
will call and book on monday sorry for the delay, been a busy man :lol: 
alan


----------



## LadyJ

Great Alan let us know when you have booked nice to see you back in the fold.



Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

Hi Jaquie,
Have booked for the Spring Fair this morning,would you confirm on the list for me please.

Terry.


----------



## LadyJ

Will do Terry 


Any more booked? Those still showing unconfirmed are:-

Meurig
Lawson64
Bella
Wendyre
GJC
Chrisndeb



Jacqiue


----------



## artona

Hi Jacqui

Can you confirm us please, we have just booked


stew


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Stew will do 





Come on you lot get booking what you all waiting for the sun to shine or summit :lol:


Jacquie


----------



## 90128

Yes Jacquie !!!! lol
Fed up with these floods and more rain forecast.
Joyce


----------



## LadyJ

Sun's been shinning all day here have any more booked for this show yet?


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

There are 17 booked now only another 12 to go!! Don't forget pre-booking closes 31/1/08 so get booking folks :lol:


----------



## gazza333

can you confirm us too please. booked wth the organisers yesterday
gary and mary


----------



## clianthus

Hi Gary and Mary

All confirmed, thanks for letting us know and look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## LadyJ

Any more booked? Those still showing unconfirmed are:-

Meurig
Lawson64
Bella
Wendyre
GJC
Chrisndeb

If you are not going please let us know so we can delete you from the rally list. Thanks.



Jacqiue


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jacquie,

Sorry not to have booked, so much going on cannot make that decision at the moment.
Best take my name off for now  Cheers.

Best regards to you both.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Trish

Sorry we won't be seeing you at Newark, don't seem to have seen you for ages, hope all is ok?

I've taken you off the list but just let us know if you find you can make it after all.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jenny,

Thanks for that.
Yes, it's been ages, look forward to seeing you and Ken again.

Soooo sorry to hear about Pudding  

All's well here although I looking at moving nearer to all the 'action' :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Oh good Trica we might see a bit more of you then


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We could do with a few more coming to Newark so if you fancy a good weekend out please add yourselves to the rally list and get booking this week to get the £5 discount.


Jacquie


----------



## rocky58

Have booked for the Spring Fair this morning,would you confirm on the list for me please. 

Bob & Jan


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Bob & Jan will do look forwad to seeing you there


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks for letting me know you have booked chrisndeb.


Anymore booked yet those still unconfirmed are:=

Lawson64
Bella
Wendyre
gjc

Please let us know if you are not going so we can delete you from the list.Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Have any of the above booked it is 31st Jan today


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks for letting me know you have booked meurig John & Lin look forward to seeing the new van



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


I have had a word with Russ at Event Developments and he has agreed to extend the booking date to the end of February for MHF members so if any more of you want to join us then get booking and add your names to the rally list.

I see Florrie130 is now joining us look forward to seeing you both Kerry & Kevin and Robert have you booked Kerry?

Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

I shall be having words with Russ then. We have gone without food this week so we could afford the tickets in time for the cut off date :lol: :lol: 

Well done Jac, what did you threaten him with :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 103066

Hi Jacquie,

Not booked yet, will do so tomorrow and get back to you.....looking forward to it!

Kerry, Kev & Robert.


----------



## an99uk

*Newark show*

Anyone else?


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

As Jac (LadyJ) has gone to so much trouble to extend the pre-booking date for this show, could all those still down as unconfirmed please let us know on this thread whether they are still joining us and whether they have now booked? We know Lawson64 is still intending to book with us, the others are:-

Bella
wendyre
gjc
Florrie130

Plus of course anyone else who would like to join us :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Another 20 or so would be nice Jen :lol: they give us plenty of space at Newark :lol: 

Bella Pam can't commit at the moment but will let us know as soon as she knows :roll: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## LadyJ

Hello any body out there :lol: would those not confirmed on the rally list please let us know what they are doing Thanks.


Still plenty of room if any more would like to join us



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

We seem to have gained another one :lol: 

No more have confirmed though  

Ah well we keep trying!!


----------



## LadyJ

Yes very trying Jen :lol: :lol: :lol: wish we got paid for this :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Welcome Philr glad to see you are joining us at Newark have you booked yet?



Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

Will you stop it you two, we have a nice little group now. Any more we will have to buy some more burgers and beer :lol: :lol: 

Are we going to have a group get together at some point by the way?


stew


----------



## LadyJ

In the bar Saturday night Stew if we can find room :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Have the following folks booked yet please


Lawson64
gjc
Bella
Wendyre
Florrie130
philr
ICDSUN


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see ICDSUN is now joining us at Newark have you booked with Event developments now ?


Jacquie


----------



## 88781

Anymore for this show and a great rally?


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know if they are attending this rally or not as you are all still showing unconfirmed.

Lawson64(booking Tuesday)
gjc
Bella (will let us know when she knows)
Wendyre
Florrie130 (booking on Monday)
philr



We could also do with a few more booking to camp with us as well.

Jacquie


----------



## 88781

subtle little bump


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I see Ginamo is now joining us at this show and has booked and confirmed, Thanks for that, look forward to seeing you again.

Has anyone else booked and forgotten to either confirm or tell us?

Still space if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## clianthus

Silence was the stern reply :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Still silence :roll: oh come on guys and gals the sun is out come an join us at Newark


Jacquie


----------



## 94415

I've got a lovely brick wall you can come and bang your heads against, Ladies!!


----------



## LadyJ

Thats jolly decent of you Phil might get more response from a brick wall than we are getting on here :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Where did you say that wall was Phil :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

ICDSUN Chris has now booked thanks for letting me know Chris look forward top meeting you there.


Any more of you unconfirmed lot booked now please. We have still got plenty of room if some more of you would like to join us at Newark.


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

Keep up the good work Ladies or we will not retain the Cup that we won last year.  

Terry.


----------



## LadyJ

We may not get the biggest turnout cup but we might get the best behaved cup :lol: or even the most trying cup :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## wakk44

LadyJ said:


> We may not get the biggest turnout cup but we might get the best behaved cup :lol: or even the most trying cup :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


We might win the cup for the club that has the most FUN

roll on the floor laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Steve

Refined Fun :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Tucano

Could you please tell me the date of this meet, I have had little chance to use the forum over the past six months and I have a little catching up to do.
It would be nice to meet some of the names on here, if, I get the motorhome back that is, dealer had it for three months now.
Norman


----------



## artona

Hi Norman

all details are on the front page (home page) of MHF in the rallies section


stew


----------



## Tucano

Stew, agreed this is the obvious place to look but damned if I can find it, best I had was last years rally.
Thanks anyway, just me methinks.
Norman


----------



## 94055

Norman
The link is

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=128

14 to 16 March

Steve


----------



## Tucano

Steve,
Thanks for that,
Norman


----------



## LadyJ

Are you joining us Norman if so please add your name to the rally list Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 103066

We're booked and paid! Finally! Sorry it took so long, See you there.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Kerry look forward to seeing you there





Any more of the unconfirmed now booked?

Lawson64
gjc
Bella
Wendyre
philr


Jacquie


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi All
This is our 1st meet and we can not wait, just hope we will get there Friday before the gates close we are leaving margate at 5.15 fingers crossed traffic permitting should take 3.5/4 hours? I know we can pitch up in the holding field but can we get into the entertainment, MHF Field etc if gates are shut?
See you all there ( we will be the ones fumberling around setting up in the dark with a glass of wine in hand Ha Ha)
Chris & Deb


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chrisndeb

I have no idea if you can get in for the entertainment on the Friday if you are late arriving and have to park outside will try to find out for you on Monday.



Jacquie


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi Jacquie
Thanks
Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Booking for this show closes next week folks, so if you are intending on joining us please get booking now and add your names to the rally list. We still have room for a few more.



Jacquie


----------



## zoro

Hi 
Now able to attend the show, thanks for extending the discount see you all there.

Steve & Jo F 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Chrisndebs

You will be able to get in to the entertainment on the Friday night the gate will be maned 24hrs. If you arrive after 9pm then you will have to camp outside but can still walk into the show area.You can move into the rally area on Saturday morning.


Zoro

Glad you can make it Steve & Jo look forward to seeing you both.


Anymore like to join us you have till Friday 29th to book to camp with us and get the £5 discount.

Have any of the unconfirmed now booked if you haven't let me know by Friday I will delete you from the list.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi all I have just received this from Event Developments

The exhibitor list for the UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair 2008 at Newark Showground on March 15th & 16th can be found here http://www.ukspringfair.co.uk/exhibitors.html

Whilst this is not a definitive list of trade stands attending, it will give visitors a flavour of what to expect at this great season-opening show.

In addition to outdoor areas, the state-of-the-art exhibition hall is full to capacity.

Space is now extremely limited. For anyone who wishes to join us as either a weekend visitor or exhibitor, please contact us as soon as possible on 01775 723723 or download information from our website www.ukspringfair.co.uk

Regards

Event Developments Ltd


----------



## Leapy

Tickets and details arrived today


----------



## LadyJ

Glad to hear it Pete, mine haven't but then i'm only the marshal :lol: :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## gazza333

got mine too :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisndeb

Got ours can not wait.
Chris


----------



## RedSonja

Got mine too. Lets hope its warmer than last year. Looking forward to it. See you all there.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Can you all please down load our badge thingy and stick it in your front window on arrival with your user name and christian names on it if at all possible makes things a lot easier for us if we need to find anybody and your neighbours will know who they are talking to :lol: just click on the link to down load it. Thanks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat

Jacquie


----------



## wakk44

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can you all please down load our badge thingy and stick it in your front window on arrival with your user name and christian names on it if at all possible makes things a lot easier for us if we need to find anybody and your neighbours will know who they are talking to :lol: just click on the link to down load it. Thanks
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,
the link is downloading ok but will only print out the margin and date-is it me or anyone else got the same problem?

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi Steve

Right click on this and save


stew


----------



## wakk44

hi Stew,

thanks for that,job done  

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

wakk44 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Can you all please down load our badge thingy and stick it in your front window on arrival with your user name and christian names on it if at all possible makes things a lot easier for us if we need to find anybody and your neighbours will know who they are talking to :lol: just click on the link to down load it. Thanks
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> the link is downloading ok but will only print out the margin and date-is it me or anyone else got the same problem?
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Well it works for me ok :lol:

Ta Stew maybe everybody can do as you say.

Jacquie


----------



## 101578

*hope it's not too late?*

Hi Jaquie, we may have left it too late  but is there any chace of us getting tickets for the show :? ?

Thanks, Leaky.


----------



## 101578

*hope it's not too late?*

Hi Jaquie, we may have left it too late  but is there any chace of us getting tickets for the show :? ?

Thanks, Leaky.


----------



## 102337

jaq
please confirm me on the list, i know i left it late but all booked up now.
HAPPY DAYS!!!!!

p.s. what was you saying about us being the best behaved :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

nuke don't forget the sambuca :lol: :lol: 

alan


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: hope it's not too late?*



Leaky said:


> Hi Jaquie, we may have left it too late  but is there any chace of us getting tickets for the show :? ?
> 
> Thanks, Leaky.


Hi Leaky last day for booking is today Friday 29th phone 01775 723723 and say you want to camp with Motorhomefacts. when you have done this add yourself to the rally list please on the front page.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

lawson64 said:


> jaq
> please confirm me on the list, i know i left it late but all booked up now.
> HAPPY DAYS!!!!!
> 
> p.s. what was you saying about us being the best behaved :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> nuke don't forget the sambuca :lol: :lol:
> 
> alan


Ok Alan all confirmed

You had better be on you best behaviour :roll: :lol:

Nuke won't be there  well I don't think he will 8O

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Today is the LAST DAY for booking folks for Newark if you haven't booked you will not be able to camp with us.

There are still 3 on the rally list showing unconfirmed they are:=

gjc
Bella
Wendyre

If you have booked now please let me know today so that I can confirm you you will be deleted from the list tomorrow if I have not heard from you today.



Jacquie


----------



## 102337

jaq
i'm always well behaved :roll: who could /would say otherwise. 8O 
you lot don't call me the *noisy click* for nothing :wink: 
regards
alan
ps forgot to say i'll bring the saxophone to this 1 :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

My mobile number is 0786 767 8605 and Jen's is 0770 927 3974 if you are going to be late arriving or not arriving at all, please either ring or text one of us to let us know as this saves us hanging around waiting for folks. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 88781

*Newark*

Hi all just had a look at the forecast for the show, those who are going would be advised to pack your wellies and some warm clothing 8O


----------



## RedSonja

No different from last year then :roll: Lets hope the heating is on in the entertainment area.

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Directions to the show ground entrance at Red gate is in Drove Lane, Winthorpe

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.096819&lon=-0.767385&z=15&r=3&src=msl

Jacquie


----------



## an99uk

*UK Spring Fair*

Hi Jacquie
The map link is brilliant..... .......If you are a crow or have a helicopterhome............

Will stick to postcode, paper map and Tomtom thanks

Angie..............


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: UK Spring Fair*



an99uk said:


> Hi Jacquie
> The map link is brilliant..... .......If you are a crow or have a helicopterhome............
> 
> Will stick to postcode, paper map and Tomtom thanks
> 
> Angie..............


Well you should be ok with your broom stick then Angie :lol:

Put Drove Lane Winthorpe in your tomtom and it will get you there ok.

Jacquie


----------



## an99uk

*Re: UK Spring Fair*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank's Jacquie

Angie.......


----------



## gazza333

from those that have been before, what are we pitched on ? grass ? hardstanding?. Just wondering if the weather is bad next week whether we are likely to get bogged in :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

gazza333 said:


> from those that have been before, what are we pitched on ? grass ? hardstanding?. Just wondering if the weather is bad next week whether we are likely to get bogged in :roll:


 Hi Gary we will be pitched on grass from what I can remember it was fairly solid last year even though we had had rain before the show, but would be advisable to bring something to put under your wheels just in case. Nobody got stuck last year :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## havingfun

*newark show*

hi,

might be of interest to somebody, just phoned up to book tickets for newark show,and a very nice girl asked me did i belong to any clubs,when i said MHF,she asked me would i like to be next to them,no dis

count etc,but they like to put people together,so see you friday.....

mags,havingfun


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: newark show*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> might be of interest to somebody, just phoned up to book tickets for newark show,and a very nice girl asked me did i belong to any clubs,when i said MHF,she asked me would i like to be next to them,no dis
> 
> count etc,but they like to put people together,so see you friday.....
> 
> mags,havingfun


Hi havingfun

Will you be joining us then on our rally pitch?

Jacquie


----------



## havingfun

hi, dont know wether she will put us with the rally or only next to it,never been on a rally before so dont know how it works,but would like to be on your rally if we can,if only to say thanks for all the info getting our van with everything [i hope] working.

thanks mags,having fun she is going to email with details,and we pick tickets up at the gate


----------



## LadyJ

havingfun said:


> hi, dont know wether she will put us with the rally or only next to it,never been on a rally before so dont know how it works,but would like to be on your rally if we can,if only to say thanks for all the info getting our van with everything [i hope] working.
> 
> thanks mags,having fun she is going to email with details,and we pick tickets up at the gate


Hi havingfun

When you arrive just tell them you want to camp with MHF all will be ok we look forward to meeting you there.

Jacquie


----------



## slamdunk69

Hiya
We too would like to be with the MHF crowd, first rally, second motorhome! We can only come on Saturday night, do I need to book in advance? and if so who do I contact? Can I reserve a space next to the MHF rally site?
Cheers
Dunk


----------



## Bryan

Hi,

If there is a G McGrane who has booked to attend this rally please PM me asap.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## Bryan

LadyJ said:


> When you arrive just tell them you want to camp with MHF all will be ok we look forward to meeting you there


Can I suggest that you mention that you want to camp with Motorhomefacts and not MHF? Using the initials may cause some confusion and you may not be directed to the area you wish to camp.

It may help when booking in the future as well.

Regards
Bryan


----------



## LadyJ

slamdunk69 said:


> Hiya
> We too would like to be with the MHF crowd, first rally, second motorhome! We can only come on Saturday night, do I need to book in advance? and if so who do I contact? Can I reserve a space next to the MHF rally site?
> Cheers
> Dunk


Hi Slamdunk.

I am sure they will let you into our camping area if at all possible and providing we have room you are more than welcome to join us.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Bryan said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrive just tell them you want to camp with MHF all will be ok we look forward to meeting you there
> 
> 
> 
> Can I suggest that you mention that you want to camp with Motorhomefacts and not MHF? Using the initials may cause some confusion and you may not be directed to the area you wish to camp.
> 
> It may help when booking in the future as well.
> 
> Regards
> Bryan
Click to expand...

I think everybody knows who MHF are Bryan :lol: we have been around sometime

Jacquie


----------



## Bryan

LadyJ said:


> I think everybody knows who MHF are Bryan :lol: we have been around sometime
> 
> Jacquie


I appreciate that Jacquie, but without going into detail I 'think' there has been a recent case of confusion caused, perhaps by the use of the initials.

I am merely trying to be helpful.

Bryan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Bryan

As far as I am aware our members are Facts with Event Developments and your lot are Fun so there shouldn't be any confusion, if your lot end up with us I will direct them to you and I hope you will send any of our lot over to us 

PS I have no idea who G McGrane is either



Jacquie


----------



## Bryan

LadyJ said:


> Hi Bryan
> 
> As far as I am aware our members are Facts with Event Developments and your lot are Fun so there shouldn't be any confusion, if your lot end up with us I will direct them to you and I hope you will send any of our lot over to us
> 
> PS I have no idea who G McGrane is either
> 
> Jacquie


Event Developments have a G McGrane booked against Fun but due to the fact that we have no unknown usernames attending it is my concern that he is a member here. Hence my search.

We will of course re-direct any facts peeps that get sent to us.

It looks like being a great weekend, we went last year and it was a great site. We got loads of space last year, lets hope we get the same again


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Bryan

Our list all ties up with Event Developments list so I do not think he is one of ours. Might be a caravan we had a few of them last year sent to our pitch.


If any more would like to camp with us I think you can still book up to tomorrow Thursday and they will leave your tickets on the gate for you, no discount though. Please let me know as well if you are coming.

My mobile number is 0786 767 8605 Jens is 0770 927 3974



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Do we have a Duncan Wright that has booked to camp with us at Newark if so could he please let me know his user name a.s.a.p Thanks.


Is it you slamdunk69? I think it might be so I have added you to the rally list.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see a lucy2 has added there name to the rally list now have you booked with Event Devlopments?



Jacquie


----------



## slamdunk69

LadyJ said:


> Do we have a Duncan Wright that has booked to camp with us at Newark if so could he please let me know his user name a.s.a.p Thanks.
> 
> Is it you slamdunk69? I think it might be so I have added you to the rally list.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacqui

You got it, We booked this afternoon, hopefully we'll be pitched up with the rest of you guys, you'll know us cos we've got the lunatic Lurcher/Foxhound cross with us. He loves all the attention.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Duncan

Yes you will be pitched with us as you are on our rally list :lol: All mad hounds to be well and truly anchored please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LeoK

Hi Jacquie,

Just to advised that we will have a car at this one.

In addition to the MH - if that's ready in time.

Will 'phone you if we have a real problem with the MH.

Regards etc ... LeoK


----------



## LadyJ

LeoK said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Just to advised that we will have a car at this one.
> 
> In addition to the MH - if that's ready in time.
> 
> Will 'phone you if we have a real problem with the MH.
> 
> Regards etc ... LeoK


Hi Leo

Ok no problem hope you get the van sorted in time

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Jen & I are winging our way to Newark today so we may be off line for a bit if anybody wants us please ring our mobiles. 0786 767 8605 Jacquie 0770 927 3974 Jen Thanks

Have a safe trip all and we will see you soon...



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All,

Well we have landed at Newark for those of you that came last year we are in the same spot and for the rest of you :lol: come in the red gate down to the bottom turn right and we are on the end row. Weather is fine at the moment with a bit of a breeze ground is pretty solid.


Jacquie


----------



## 94415

See you all tomorrow!
Hopefully get there between 7.00 and 8.00 pm. (This work lark is a pain in the proverbial!)


----------



## gazza333

hopefully leaving mid day so ill be there about 3pm. see you all there 
gary & mary


----------



## 101578

Hello we'll be setting of in half an hour...so see ya later aligator!


----------



## Asterix

I suppose I'm ok just to turn up in my MH just for the day on Sunday (there's no restrictions is there - don't need to book in upfront I guess)?


----------



## LadyJ

Asterix said:


> I suppose I'm ok just to turn up in my MH just for the day on Sunday (there's no restrictions is there - don't need to book in upfront I guess)?


Hi Asterix.

If you are just coming for the day then you just pay for 2 day tickets on the gate and park in the day car parking.

Jacquie


----------



## Asterix

thankyou.


----------



## LadyJ

We seem to be missing Smurfinguk and Slamdunk69 at Newark are you here and park else where?



Jacquie


----------



## gazza333

Nice to meet you all again, and for those I missed this morning to say goodbye, my apologies. It was bucketing down and i didnt want to get all muddy and wet wondering around.  

Hope you all had a pleasant time and a safe journey back to you all.

Mary and Gary


----------



## Snelly

Popped along today, even though i've been on nights. Was an utter washout. Felt so sorry for the outside traders, many of whom were inches under water and packing up. Didn't see many MHF'ers, suppose a few of you had left already.


----------



## Alemo

Saturday night was a bit wild wasn't it.
Slid a bit getting off the pitch, I hope the rest of you get away ok.
Thanks Jacquie, Jenny and co. for organisation.
I hope you all have a safe journey home.

Alec


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi Got home safe bit windy though. Had a good time despite weather look forward to better weather meet to actually say hello to some more of you.
got some new jigsaw mat things for outside they got wet didn't slip it was windy and they didn't blow away so far so good
Thanks very much Lady J and helpers SAFE RUN HOME TO ALL
 Chris Deb


----------



## 101578

*Very tempted to go fulltiming!*

Hi we had a great time, shame about today's weather and didn't get to say hello to all M.H.F. folk but perhaps next time.Well we left early feeling sorry for the outside traders getting all their stock soaked.We had ran out of gas too..doh!
Got home ok................................................................................................
............only to find the house flooded 8O 
we are renovating our new house...we have been decorating the bathroom and we left the new bath propped up all week in the bathroom.Somehow it had slipped and wacked the water pipe (landed perfectly where we wanted it to fit ! 8O ) burst the pipe and the force of the water has shot up through the ceiling acsross the whole loft area and every room is dripping. At least we know the new bath will fit ok.Jeez! What a mess! 
At least we have the motorhome  
Chippy tea tonight.
Hope you all got home ok 
Now where's me mop'n'bucket? :? :lol:


----------



## an99uk

Just wanted to add my twopennorth and thank Jacquie, John and ken and Jen for the organising of the Newark show.

Despite the weather we did manage to get everything on our shopping list.( new van=new toys) sorry, ESSENTIALS!!!

Shame about the weather we didnt get to meet all the first timers and all I can say is sorry and we hope to meet you all at Peterboro.

Cheers for now
Angie and George............


----------



## 109752

*Newark Weather*

I was pleased to see that many people attended the Newark show on Saturday and I had the chance to meet many users of this website. Unfortuatley when we arrived on Sunday morning we had been washed out! and were unable to trade which may have caused a problem for people wishing to buy LEDs that had bought one to take away and let me know what they thought. I will be pleased to hear from anyone who attended the show who has any comments or I will see you at Peterborough at the end of April.


----------



## 94415

Sorry, didn't get chance to say cheerio to many people this morning. Not the best weather I've suufered on a rally but not the worst, either! I feel so sorry for the traders who couldn't trade today.
Anyway, we enjoyed it and it was good to catch up with a few MHFers. Thanks to Jacquie and Jenny et al for organising it and see you at the next one!


----------



## Fimbo

Back safe from Newark (I'm Kev, Florrie's other half) and we had a good weekend away, our first of the year. Thanks to Jacquie and Co for their hard work organising everything, it's a shame we didn't get out to meet everyone there due to a mixture of bad weather and a grumpy toddler! At least we bought all the items we went there for (and a few extra besides!). I wanted to go back for a chat with the guys from Aten lighting today, but will look at their website and catch up with them again.

Here's to the next rally and better weather!


----------



## ICDSUN

Hi

Just to Thank Jacquie, Jenny and all for your help and assistance, hopefully better weather on next rally

Chris & Pam


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you all for your thank yous :lol: what a nice bunch you all were.

Who was the naughty boy with the generator going after 10pm then :?:

Sorry that I didn't get round to chat to you all but when ever I walked round most were out shopping and Sunday was a complete wash out so we didn't even get the chance to natter to folks on there way out.

Hope to see you all at another rally soon.



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Got back from Newark a couple of hours ago, it's a bit warmer, dryer and less windy here!

Sorry I didn't get to chat to everyone, especially the ones on their first MHF rally, it really wasn't the weather for standing outside chatting was it!

Hope it's a bit warmer and dryer at Peterborough and look forward to catching up with you all then.


----------



## lucy2

sorry to all for the generator left on after 10pm but i fell asleep,


----------



## THEPOET

Hi, may I add Fiona and my thanks to all the rest to Jacquie John Jen and Ken. Got home ok, slowly, against a strong 3/4 headwind.

Just in from work :roll: and logged on.

We met a few more of you, my having a pair of 11kg Gaslows fitted saturday caused a stir, Dunc,(Slamdunk69) was most interested, But felt he had used up his toy cupboard budget for a while  

I apologise for not joining you all sat evening, no snub intended. We went across to the quiet bar at about 7 15 and apart from the barmaid and one other the place was empty. Shortly after, we got talking to a couple who came in about 1/2 hour after us. They were traders (de signs) We got on so well that when you all started to arrive much later we felt it rude abandon them. 

Pity about the weather, however it is Mar, and there is forecast for the Easter weekend for Snow and wintery bits. Wrap up warm!

We are joining in with the Northern MCS (C&CC) at Beverley over Easter. Any one else going???

Pete


----------



## gazza333

quote ""_sorry to all for the generator left on after 10pm but i fell asleep_,

ah that explains why you were so wide awake at 7.30 the next morning starting the petrol scooter up !!!!!
nice to meet you :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoro

Thank Jacquie, John and Jen and Ken for the organising of the Newark show and once again it was good to put faces to a names.


I have put more pictures on the rallies photo gallery

Steve & Jo F


----------



## gazza333

where was that bar, I didnt see that one. I was in the big show room was there another quieter bar there then ?? wish id read all the details now :roll: :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Hi gazza

The quiet bar was at the other side of the main arena, near the red gate.

They did have a guy trying to sing in there but it was ok when he stopped :lol: :lol:


----------



## gazza333

a ha . I thought you were all quiet and didnt see many in the big hall :lol: :lol: 

ever feel you went to the party, but arrived at the wrong one ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Friant

Hi Chrisndeb - I got some of those "jigsaw mat things" last year (I think they are called foam awning tiles) and they are brilliant.I've used them for all sorts of things as well as in my awning - in fact I have to retrieve them from my Grandaughters play room when I'm going away.

It was a real shame about the weather but I think we all showed typical British pluck - there were loads of hardy people out and about on Sunday morning.


----------



## RedSonja

Jen

Our punishment for going to Brownhills when we left the show was wait for it Drum Roll.................. The entertainment from the Quiet bar was Playing aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. But he had a friend with him. He was playing exactly the same songs as from the night before in exactly the same tone. 

Sonja


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sonja

Obviously Brownhills are trying to drive customers away!!!

They must have sold all their vans at the show :lol: :lol:


----------

